# Novel Published



## SubVet10 (Apr 24, 2021)

Good Morning Ladies and Gentlemen, 

I have not made much sawdust lately other than a seam ripper for a friend of the better half. Mostly due to my free time being consumed by publishing my first novel. Man... I can see why 95+ of writers give up by now. Writing was the easy part - publishing, not so much. Anyways, I am still making headway. I have a few more chapters to correct before sending it back to the editor for final edits. Then it is back to the designers for the paperback cover art.
The last time I mentioned this I was at around 108,000 words / 440 pages. In the last couple months I have hacked and whacked it down to 80K words / 320 pages. 
Here is the book blurb for you: 
_A warrior’s work is never done.
Attacks are growing by land and by sea. Cameron Grey and a small cadre of veterans are deployed to expose a web of collusion to a sinister terror plot somewhere in the Americas.
As the team digs deeper, they stumble onto an inconceivable conspiracy with global footprints across four continents. An unimaginable discovery puts Cam and company immediately in the cross-hairs of those in the shadows – both at home and abroad. To defend their country they may have to result to equally unconscionable measures.
Will Cam & company be able to save their beloved country in time, or will the terrorists’ web run too deep. Sign up to be notified of the release of Foreign & Domestic and start reading the first book of the Texian Armada Saga to find out!_

_@ripjack13 @Eric Rorabaugh @Tony @Gdurfey @Wildthings _

Reactions: Like 4 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 12 | Sincere 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 24, 2021)

That's awesome! Congratulations on this monumental accomplishment.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Apr 24, 2021)

Great! Congrats! Let us know when it comes out and I'll pick up a copy. Sounds like it's right up my alley

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 24, 2021)

How exciting to be on the downhill side finally! Congrats! Chuck


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Apr 24, 2021)

Looking good. I have been on a book edit a few times. No fun...


----------



## Tony (Apr 24, 2021)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Great! Congrats! Let us know when it comes out and I'll pick up a copy. Sounds like it's right up my alley


----------



## SubVet10 (Apr 25, 2021)

2feathers Creative Making said:


> Looking good. I have been on a book edit a few times. No fun...


Hey Frank, What books have you edited?


----------



## SubVet10 (Apr 25, 2021)

Seven rocket ships and a star!! 

If you like Clancy, Thor, Coonts, etc you will love these books for sure. 

Take Care,

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Apr 25, 2021)

SubVet10 said:


> Hey Frank, What books have you edited?


Cant remember the names. I was part of a group. Was handed a chapter at a time. Was for a small Christian book publisher. Didnt stay with it too long, it was a side hustle type thing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Apr 25, 2021)

Congrats Brandon. thanks for tagging me. Excited for this and for you.


----------



## Tony (Apr 25, 2021)

Congratulations! Make sure to let me know when it hits, maybe I can buy an autographed copy from you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Apr 26, 2021)

Brandon, that is so exciting. Knocked off 20% of word count - very good. Boy I hate doing that! What did you write it on? Word? I've been published, but just articles - nothing like a novel. I have ideas rumbling around my head, even done an outline or two, but not started.


----------



## Herb G. (Apr 26, 2021)

......


----------



## SubVet10 (Apr 26, 2021)

Gdurfey said:


> Congrats Brandon. thanks for tagging me. Excited for this and for you.


My pleasure Garry. The feedback I have received so far has been very uplifting. Right now, the best I can say is the e-book will be out in early/mid July. And the paperback to follow later in the Summer. 

@Mike Hill With a complex cast of characters (ships included) I used Scrivener because you have the ability to split screen your writing area and notes area. Plus it is very easy to use for re-arranging chapters, formatting, etc. Now that I am publishing I am using Reedsy to track the editorial notes. There are a lot of free resources out there for "how -to's". Feel free to msg me for anyway I can be of assistance. 

@Tony We can make that happen. I'll let everyone know when each version is available. 

P.S. Y'all are awesome. Thank you so much.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 4 | Informative 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 26, 2021)

Congrats.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 26, 2021)

Hot diggety dog!

Ripjack13 was at the edge of his seat salvitating for the book to be ready for publishing. He had been waiting for months for this moment. How much longer could he wait for it? Days? Weeks? Months? 
Will ripjack13 be able to wait for the book to be published , or will it drive him mad? Stay tuned for updates here at WB to find out.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## SubVet10 (Apr 29, 2021)

ripjack13 said:


> Hot diggety dog!
> 
> Ripjack13 was at the edge of his seat salvitating for the book to be ready for publishing. He had been waiting for months for this moment. How much longer could he wait for it? Days? Weeks? Months?
> Will ripjack13 be able to wait for the book to be published , or will it drive him mad? Stay tuned for updates here at WB to find out.


Apologies for keeping Marc waiting. I have been in 'publishing' mode since November. There have been some setbacks, and a ton of new stuff to learn. On top of having a full time + day job. I can say that it is within weeks of the ebook being out. Then another couple weeks for the paperback, and finally the audio version. 
Plus, I would like Book #2 to be out around the 1st of the year, after the holiday madness. 
Though I may delay it just to see if I can get you to crack

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## TimR (Apr 30, 2021)

Awesome! Congrats on your progress and perseverance! I’m also in the camp of liking this genre. Got started as a young engineer working in radar and sonar manufacturing In the late 80s. The plant general manager told a bunch of us new hires to read Clancy’s Hunt for Red October. As wild as some technology sounds, most is either operational or in the works....what’s not to like! I’ll be on the list of those eager to read your work.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## SubVet10 (May 13, 2021)

TimR said:


> Awesome! Congrats on your progress and perseverance! I’m also in the camp of liking this genre. Got started as a young engineer working in radar and sonar manufacturing In the late 80s. The plant general manager told a bunch of us new hires to read Clancy’s Hunt for Red October. As wild as some technology sounds, most is either operational or in the works....what’s not to like! I’ll be on the list of those eager to read your work.


Tim, my good man, if I am ever in your neck of the woods we are going to have to do lunch. I was a weapons tech in the Navy. My first schools were fire control and search radars. Then I crossed over to the Submarine Force where I also learned sonar. While I still don't remember how to do quarter wave lengths, I can still do sin/cos in my sleep (literally many nights). My background in both naval and marine/offshore tech will be featured throughout the series.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## SubVet10 (May 21, 2021)

Hello Everyone, 
I am ironing out the last few typos and formatting issues. So... the publishing live date for the e-book is now 17JUL. I'll follow up again as we get closer. Thanks to everyone for their encouragement. 
Take Care, 
Brandon

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## SubVet10 (Jun 12, 2021)

Hey y'all, Hope everyone is doing well. It has come down to the wire but I am still planning on publishing my e-book on Thursday. I will post the link once it is done. Paperback will follow in a few weeks. 
Take Care, 
Brandon

Reactions: Way Cool 6 | +Karma 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 13, 2021)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SubVet10 (Jun 15, 2021)

The public launch was not until Thursday, but some family members already let the cat out of the bag. So I figured you fine ladies and gentlemen should know now. For the next couple of days, my book will be FREE. From Thursday on, for the next few weeks, it will be only $0.99. The money is immaterial (to me) at this point. What I need are as many helpful reviews in the next 3 weeks. This will tell the robots running Amazon that I have something worth promoting to more readers. Your encouragement so far has been amazing. Any support you could give me with reviews would be phenomenal.
Thanks in advance, and have a blessed day.

Book is located on Amazon: www.amazon.com/Foreign-Domestic-Texian-Armada-Saga-ebook/dp/B0976HMLZK/

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Tony (Jun 15, 2021)

SubVet10 said:


> The public launch was not until Thursday, but some family members already let the cat out of the bag. So I figured you fine ladies and gentlemen should know now. For the next couple of days, my book will be FREE. From Thursday on, for the next few weeks, it will be only $0.99. The money is immaterial (to me) at this point. What I need are as many helpful reviews in the next 3 weeks. This will tell the robots running Amazon that I have something worth promoting to more readers. Your encouragement so far has been amazing. Any support you could give me with reviews would be phenomenal.
> Thanks in advance, and have a blessed day.
> 
> Book is located on Amazon: HERE


The link doesn't work for me.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 15, 2021)

SubVet10 said:


> The public launch was not until Thursday, but some family members already let the cat out of the bag. So I figured you fine ladies and gentlemen should know now. For the next couple of days, my book will be FREE. From Thursday on, for the next few weeks, it will be only $0.99. The money is immaterial (to me) at this point. What I need are as many helpful reviews in the next 3 weeks. This will tell the robots running Amazon that I have something worth promoting to more readers. Your encouragement so far has been amazing. Any support you could give me with reviews would be phenomenal.
> Thanks in advance, and have a blessed day.
> 
> Book is located on Amazon: HERE


Brandon, That link is not correct. It brings you to the first page of this topic.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 15, 2021)

www.amazon.com/Foreign-Domestic-Texian-Armada-Saga-ebook/dp/B0976HMLZK/ref=mp_s_a_1_1?dchild=1&keywords=Foreign+%26+Domestic%3A+Texian+Armada+Saga+Book&qid=1623766562&sr=8-1

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## SubVet10 (Jun 15, 2021)

ripjack13 said:


> www.amazon.com/Foreign-Domestic-Texian-Armada-Saga-ebook/dp/B0976HMLZK/ref=mp_s_a_1_1?dchild=1&keywords=Foreign+%26+Domestic%3A+Texian+Armada+Saga+Book&qid=1623766562&sr=8-1


Thanks! That's what I get for trying to be fancy and use the hyperlink.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Jun 15, 2021)

Got my copy!! I just don’t read that fast, can’t move my lips that quickly…..

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Steve in VA (Jun 15, 2021)

Congrats and good luck!

I got a copy and well and am looking forward to seeing how this Grimes character makes out!

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Tony (Jun 15, 2021)

Got it downloaded, now to find time to read it!

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Jun 15, 2021)

Congratulations Brandon. Having written and published two novels myself, I know what you're going through. My third one is almost finished but I've recently decided to add another side plot that will cause the ending to change. Fun but also challenging.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jun 15, 2021)

Can't get the download so I'll just buy the book when it comes out. Then to figure out how to get a signed copy!!!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## SubVet10 (Jun 15, 2021)

FranklinWorkshops said:


> Congratulations Brandon. Having written and published two novels myself, I know what you're going through. My third one is almost finished but I've recently decided to add another side plot that will cause the ending to change. Fun but also challenging.


Indeed. Writing was fun. All the analytics for publishing keywords was fun. Editing liked to have killed me. Sorry if I have asked before but where are your books published?


----------



## SubVet10 (Jun 15, 2021)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Can't get the download so I'll just buy the book when it comes out. Then to figure out how to get a signed copy!!!


Eric, that is the tricky part these days. I am still pondering best on how handle the logistics of it. P.S. the paperback will be out in July.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Jun 16, 2021)

SubVet10 said:


> Indeed. Writing was fun. All the analytics for publishing keywords was fun. Editing liked to have killed me. Sorry if I have asked before but where are your books published?


They are on Amazon. I write under the name JW Streett so search on that. The first one is named "Thank Goodness for Irish Women - Sometimes" and the second one is "Messages."

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## DLJeffs (Jun 16, 2021)

I've co-written three books with my fishing buddies. It was nearly entirely an exercise in self-entertainment for us and to share with the fishing gang. Others probably wouldn't find them worth reading. We used BookPatch to print the books. They have templates for covers, binding, chapter breaks, etc. It worked really well and the cost was cheap. We only needed a dozen printed copies. BookPatch also has the ability to store and sell electronic versions or they'll sell a printed version from their web site also.

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 17, 2021)

FranklinWorkshops said:


> They are on Amazon. I write under the name JW Streett so search on that. The first one is named "Thank Goodness for Irish Women - Sometimes" and the second one is "Messages."


Ordered your first book today. Looking forward to reading it! Chuck

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Jun 17, 2021)

Nature Man said:


> Ordered your first book today. Looking forward to reading it! Chuck


Great. Thanks.


----------



## SubVet10 (Jun 19, 2021)

DLJeffs said:


> I've co-written three books with my fishing buddies. It was nearly entirely an exercise in self-entertainment for us and to share with the fishing gang. Others probably wouldn't find them worth reading. We used BookPatch to print the books. They have templates for covers, binding, chapter breaks, etc. It worked really well and the cost was cheap. We only needed a dozen printed copies. BookPatch also has the ability to store and sell electronic versions or they'll sell a printed version from their web site also.


I'm locked into only Amazon for 90 days, but I will check them out for sure. I've had a surprising number of requests for paperback.


----------



## SubVet10 (Jul 14, 2021)

Hello Everyone! 
At long last, the paperback version is now available on Amazon. For those wanting a signed copy, I have a few copies that I ordered for myself. DM me for logistics details. Thanks to you all, and have a blessed day.





Foreign & Domestic: Texian Armada Saga Book 1 - Kindle edition by Phillips, Brandon . Literature & Fiction Kindle eBooks @ Amazon.com.


Foreign & Domestic: Texian Armada Saga Book 1 - Kindle edition by Phillips, Brandon . Download it once and read it on your Kindle device, PC, phones or tablets. Use features like bookmarks, note taking and highlighting while reading Foreign & Domestic: Texian Armada Saga Book 1.



www.amazon.com

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jul 14, 2021)

Awesome!!


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Aug 27, 2021)

Got my paperback in the mail today. Now to open and start reading.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Aug 28, 2021)

You won’t get much sleep until you finish it…….

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## SubVet10 (Sep 2, 2021)

Gdurfey said:


> You won’t get much sleep until you finish it…….


For my genre, I believe that is the best compliment I can get. If you can leave a rating or review on Amazon about what you thought of the story. I would be eternally grateful.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Sep 2, 2021)

SubVet10 said:


> For my genre, I believe that is the best compliment I can get. If you can leave a rating or review on Amazon about what you thought of the story. I would be eternally grateful.


I will. But you left some things hanging, get to work!!!!


----------



## SubVet10 (Sep 5, 2021)

Gdurfey said:


> I will. But you left some things hanging, get to work!!!!




Hey Garry, if you were subscribed to my newsletter you would know I am already a good portion into the second book (20% as of today). 
You might also know I just had my first (professional) editorial review last week. 
The short version is this: "Foreign & Domestic is a book that can only be described as a read that should not be missed and so if you are looking to read a book that will grasp your attention from the first page and hold it throughout then already I would implore you lovely readers to read this book because it is utterly brilliant! if you are a reader who is tired of reading the same old books that are lackluster and forgettable then take a chance with this one because I promise you now that you will not be disappointed! Foreign & Domestic gets five stars from me!" 

Seriously, though to reply directly to your comment, it is a very fine line between a cliffhanger and leaving breadcrumbs for what is to come. I did my best with what I had planned and the advice of the editor. I am getting number two out as fast as I can!

P.S. My apologies to the admins if this breaks any of the rules. 

Take Care,

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 5, 2021)

Is your book for sale anywhere other than Amazon? Chuck


----------



## Gdurfey (Sep 5, 2021)

SubVet10 said:


> Hey Garry, if you were subscribed to my newsletter you would know I am already a good portion into the second book (20% as of today).
> You might also know I just had my first (professional) editorial review last week.
> The short version is this: "Foreign & Domestic is a book that can only be described as a read that should not be missed and so if you are looking to read a book that will grasp your attention from the first page and hold it throughout then already I would implore you lovely readers to read this book because it is utterly brilliant! if you are a reader who is tired of reading the same old books that are lackluster and forgettable then take a chance with this one because I promise you now that you will not be disappointed! Foreign & Domestic gets five stars from me!"
> 
> ...


Well darn, will have to get signed up. 

I tried to say something similar in my review, they did a much, much better job!!!!!!!

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## SubVet10 (Sep 5, 2021)

Gdurfey said:


> Well darn, will have to get signed up.
> 
> I tried to say something similar in my review, they did a much, much better job!!!!!!!


What you said was perfect in its own right.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SubVet10 (Sep 6, 2021)

Nature Man said:


> Is your book for sale anywhere other than Amazon? Chuck


Hello @Nature Man Chuck, 
I am locked into only Amazon for the next couple of weeks. I've had one request for Apple books. Do you have another suggestion? I'm open to reaching as many readers as possible.


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 6, 2021)

SubVet10 said:


> Hello @Nature Man Chuck,
> I am locked into only Amazon for the next couple of weeks. I've had one request for Apple books. Do you have another suggestion? I'm open to reaching as many readers as possible.


No suggestions. I quit Amazon late last year, but would like to pick up a copy of your book. Happy to wait until there is another outlet. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (Sep 6, 2021)

Yep, at chapter four and getting hard to put down. Just enough things going on at the same time to want to see what’s next for all the stories playing out.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SubVet10 (Feb 26, 2022)

Good Day @TimR what did you think of the rest of the book? 
Anyone else finish it, also? I would love to hear your thoughts. 
#2 in the series is in the editing phase and will be coming out in the next couple of months. 
Cheers,
Brandon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Feb 26, 2022)

I got started right before hunting season but its been wide open since. When I do have a little time, I've been cutting up wood. Need to get back into it. Liked it so far. I'll be looking for #2 as well

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben (Feb 26, 2022)

First off i am not a reader. I took your book to work and read it at every chance i had. I really got into it. It was really good.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## trc65 (Feb 26, 2022)

Glad you bumped this thread. I'd forgotten about the paperback coming out, but just added it to my cart. Looking forward to getting my hands on it. Always looking for new authors to add to my reading list.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## William Tanner (Feb 26, 2022)

Got it spotted on GoodReads. Congratulations.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SubVet10 (Feb 28, 2022)

T. Ben said:


> First off i am not a reader. I took your book to work and read it at every chance i had. I really got into it. It was really good.





trc65 said:


> Glad you bumped this thread. I'd forgotten about the paperback coming out, but just added it to my cart. Looking forward to getting my hands on it. Always looking for new authors to add to my reading list.





William Tanner said:


> Got it spotted on GoodReads. Congratulations.


@T. Ben no worries mate. I completely understand. One of my brothers is the same way. If you enjoyed the story and allowed you an escape for a few minutes a day then I call that a success :) 

@trc65 & @William Tanner Thanks so much for giving me a chance. You won't be disappointed!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Apr 17, 2022)

@SubVet10 
Got the book finished...great read!!! Thanks. If the next one is along the same lines, I'm in.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SubVet10 (Apr 18, 2022)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> @SubVet10
> Got the book finished...great read!!! Thanks. If the next one is along the same lines, I'm in.


Eric, I am very pleased to hear that you enjoyed the book. If you could leave a review and rating on Amazon it would be appreciated immensely! 
As far as book #2 is concerned I am working my way through storyline edits suggested by my Beta reader team. Then it will be off to the editor next month and likely publishing again in June. It is not as technical as _Foreign & Domestic,_ but there is still plenty of gadgets, hijinks, and explosions.
Cheers,

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Apr 18, 2022)

Review left. Let us know when the next one is available.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Sincere 1


----------

